# K9 Deuce laid to rest



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I admit it, I cried like a baby watching this on the news the other night. What an emotional goodbye.

RIP Deuce and thank you for your service.

Atlantic City K-9 laid to rest - NBC40.net


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I am crying like a baby. 

Tissue Alert. 

This is so sad, yet so beautiful how he is honored.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I started choking up within the first few seconds and was full blown crying within seconds after it. I watched this on the news as it aired.
Gunner knew something was wrong, like he always does and came and sat between my legs while I watched and cried.

I think it's wonderful how they lined up the past and present K9's to say goodbye. It's like a doggie salute for a job well done. Broke my heart and warmed it at the same time.
Happy meal for his last meal. 

I hope they honor my next door neighbors dog like that when his time comes. Bosco served many years with Deuce on the Atlantic City police force. Bosco retired several years ago and you can see the age creeping in. He's 10 or 11 now.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Heartbreaking yet incredible. A hero laid to rest.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although it is hard to watch, it does give you a sense of the amount of respect and honor these dogs deserve. 

RIP Deuce. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love how the law enforcement community, family and friends celebrated K9 Deuce's outstanding career and paid respect to him...what a wonderful send off from this world.

GODSPEED


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's a great story of Deuce and his handler Bill, written before Deuce's passing.
The Perfect Street Dog -

A small excerpt:
During his career, he made an outstanding sixty-four (64) physical apprehensions and forced 236 suspects to surrender to police. That’s right, SIXTY FOUR apprehensions….. Like I said…..LEGENDARY. In 2005, after receiving what could best be described as a plethora of commendations, medals, numerous positive press articles and just an overwhelming amount of recognition from both the public and from within the police profession, K9 Deuce was nominated into the K-9 Hall of Fame by staff members of the Somers Point Veterinary Hospital.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a sad and touching tribute to honor this hero. RIP Duece.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I would not watch the video, I can tell from the posts that it must have been beautiul. I do not want to go to a sad place right now, just wanted to say Run free precious Deuce, run free. :rip:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Ohhhh boy. That was not easy.  But what a beautiful tribute to an amazing dog. 

RIP Deuce.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

**Duplicate**


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What a great tribute and so richly deserved. Run free and happy now Deuce.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

That was not easy to watch. Not much brings me to tears... that did.

RIP Deuce, thanks for your service beautiful boy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea that was a tough video to watch....Rip Deuce


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I know better than to read these things at work. I couldn't watch the video, I'm already crying from reading the article.

RIP Deuce, thank you for your service to the public!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

TommyB681 said:


> Heartbreaking yet incredible. A hero laid to rest.


So sad  ...what a great tribute.

:rip:K9 Deuce


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG. Literally turned it off after 5 seconds. Not a chance I can watch that video until my girlfriend leaves


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Very sad and touching. Glad i saw it though, sad as it may have been.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

God love K9 Deuce. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a sad and wonderful. Truly a great tribute to a Deuce. I knew it would make me cry and it did.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

RIP Deuce. 

That was difficult to watch.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

:rip:

Dammit. My face is all wet.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Im crying like a baby!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

